
Half of Fox News Viewers Believe Bill Gates Wants to Use Vaccine to Track You - xoxoy
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/fox-news-viewers-bill-gates-coronavirus-vaccines-tracking-1004415/
======
thawaway1837
If Bill Gates wanted to do that, wouldn’t he have done it through, I don’t
know, Windows? It was only the most widespread OS until a decade ago with a
market share of over 90% worldwide.

~~~
xoxoy
I think the bigger story is how insidious online disinformation is, how
quickly it spreads, and the underlying cultural/political factors that drive
people to believe outlandish things no matter how irrational it is or seems.

This is the 2016 election on overdrive, yet few seem to be talking about it
very seriously yet.

Very worrying trend.

------
notadog
Here is a link to the original story with the Yahoo News / YouGov poll:
[https://news.yahoo.com/new-yahoo-news-you-gov-poll-shows-
cor...](https://news.yahoo.com/new-yahoo-news-you-gov-poll-shows-coronavirus-
conspiracy-theories-spreading-on-the-right-may-hamper-vaccine-
efforts-152843610.html)

------
broooder
I’m glad they are concerned about it.

